# any Dubai tv stations in ENGLISH?



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wondering if there are any English local tv stations? Specifically wondering if there's some sort of morning news program that focuses on regional or local events, similar to Canada AM or Breakfast Television (in Canada, obviously) or Good Morning America (in - you guessed it). I'm not sure what the equivalent would be in the UK, but hopefully you get my drift.

We only have basic cable from Du. Am I missing something?

Thanks,

FA


PS, yes, I've searched, but can't find anything .


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

You could always ask DU they would know.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

When we went to Du to sign up for internet/cable, I asked for a list of channels. The rep handed me a bundle of photocopied sheets stapled together that contained a list of hundreds of channel names. Unfortunately, there were no corresponding channel numbers or descriptions. And there was no indication of what was included in the basic package (which we have) or what were upgrades. It was useless.

Also, in the Du guide on the digital box, every single channel's program description is written in English, regardless of the language of the actual content. Also useless.

I was hoping to find more than BBC, CNN and censored movies. But yeah, I guess I could call them. Thanks for the advice.




londonmandan said:


> You could always ask DU they would know.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BBC 24 International you get - so thats 3 minutes of news repeated endlessly. Its not the BBC channels you get in the UK.

CNN International - ditto

Movies galore - pretty much the same as elsewhere through Dubai One, ON and a few others I cannot recall.

As to morning news programmes, you can always with them online in the afternoons the timezones preclude anything morning elsewhere being on in Dubai at a sensible time. My perception is that USE nationals don't watch the news in the morning. Soaps maybe, but not the news.

Personally i watch the BBC Six O'Clock News at 10pm in Dubai and I don;t have a TV service. You'll figure out how but we cannot discuss 'those which cannot be talked about' mentioned in the Stickies.

Google, Slingbox, Apple TV and others come into play - but you'll not be able to get around the time difference.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Du is painful; I pay a fortune solely to watch football and rugby on BEINsports and OSN. For great english TV, get an android box and there are apps which stream all UK/American channels.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, I do have that thingy as well. I can watch stuff from home, and other things online. But the international news can be a little intense and grim at times. Just wanted something a bit lighter. I guess I could always try streaming a radio station.

Thanks for the info! 



twowheelsgood said:


> BBC 24 International you get - so thats 3 minutes of news repeated endlessly. Its not the BBC channels you get in the UK.
> 
> CNN International - ditto
> 
> ...


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

If you want more English content get OSN other than that use your thing we can't mention


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> You could always ask DU they would know.


PMSL, one of the funniest posts this year.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

No plug ins or extra gadgets needed at Film On dot com


----------



## Geordie.uae (Jan 1, 2015)

Dubai one


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> No plug ins or extra gadgets needed at Film On dot com


Is that any good, what sort of content is on there?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Is that any good, what sort of content is on there?


Effectively all free to air UK channels plus numerous overseas others. SD is free. HD requires a monthly subscription but you can record and also avoid the ads.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Dubai One Channel 201 on your DU box and City 7, channel 425 - both have local news programmes in English.


----------

